# Young Feeding



## flyinover (Oct 19, 2005)

Hello all. I'm new to this board--I'm a 19-year-old male student in New York who's been on the site for awhile but never posted on or really inhabited the boards. 

I'm finding it difficult to meet other people around my own age group who are interested in this sort of thing, and it's so taboo that it's not exactly something one can find a system for at this age. I wonder--are there networks for young feeders and feedees? Are there any sites still up? Are there any people my own age here on this site who are reading and not posting, like I've been (until now)?

It's a difficult orientation/preference/whatever-it-is to explore, because it seems *so* rare and taboo. I do know that I find the feeding and/or weight gain of women sexy, but I've been afraid to bring it up, and I'm not even sure whether I'd just be interested in it as a fantasy aspect or as actual, physical feeding or gain. I've been in relationships before, but never with the feederism element involved. I don't know where to meet women (of any size, though I prefer on the slimm_er_ side) who are in my age range and interested in this, and I don't know what to think of it. I'm concerned about many aspects of it--in particular, issues of health, control, et cetera. I'm aware that the community has its own schizms on these issues--especially when it comes to force-feeding and immobility, which I'm strongly against--but nonetheless, I'm--well, still ambivalent. I know I am and have been for awhile intrigued and fascinated by feeding and weight gain, but I don't know WHERE to begin exploring it in real life or even just talking about it. I've read the discussions--but I've never been a part of them. And now that I'm in college and on my own, at the very age when I should be exploring these sides of me--I'd like to take advantage of that. I want to meet people who also enjoy this. I want to get to know a girl with a good personality who's also interested in this--practicing or not. And any help or advice would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 20, 2005)

Funny you should bring this up because I was just thinking about this the other day. I wondered if maybe some innovative young person would be willing to go out on a limb and create a yahoo group of some sort just for them. I'm one of those types who views the glass half empty though so I began to expound upon the worst case scenario of what could go wrong with such a thing.

Young people are astonishingly chicken shit when it comes to admitting anything outside of the vanilla world of the ordinary to themselves. It seems to be one of those times where fitting in and being a part of the collective is of utmost importance so they will skitter away from anything that reminds them of what lies lurking beneath the psyche. Not all young people are like this of course, but most. Membership may be rather small and even after that you may not get anyone to post.

Second: barely any females will post a photo there, you'd have to steal them. Nobody wants to be taken away in handcuffs because they posted scantily clad pictures in a teen chat no matter how well intended. Teens lurk here and there's not much anyone can do about that, but seducing teens is not fiscally responsible.

Trolls. Need I say more? You'll have to beat them out of there constantly.

I feel strongly that there _should_ be a place for young people to congregate and compare stories. I'm just not sure the best way to do it.

Anyway, welcome to the boards!


----------



## eljay (Oct 20, 2005)

LillyBBBW said:


> Funny you should bring this up because I was just thinking about this the other day. I wondered if maybe some innovative young person would be willing to go out on a limb and create a yahoo group of some sort just for them.


 
Interesting point. What are we talking about when we say "young"? If we meen below 18 then whatever environment needs a little moderation. Take a look see @ www.fantasyfeeder.com and specifically, the forums. *kids* of 12 post there saying FEED ME NOW etc. This is asking for trouble...

If the young'ns are over 18... then welcome to dimensions 

ALso, i loved the phrase "astonishingly chicken shit " - i shall try and use it in conversation somewhere


----------



## flyinover (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm not much of a fan of meeting people online, per se, probably for the same reasons that anyone would guess--various dangers, online personas being TOTALLY different from the real person, and just the whole "loser" stigma that accompanies that--even though, to think about it objectively, it operates by just as logical a principle as the blind date, the speed date, et cetera.

I'm against a younger than 18 site because 1) it introduces a lot of legality issues, and 2) people younger than 18 meeting people in the same venue as people older than 18 is, well, creepy. 

Also, I get the feeling that a whole lot of these yahoo groups degenerate into pornography and suchlike rather quickly. 

In conclusion....::shrug::


----------



## fasub (Oct 20, 2005)

Well Flyin, I guess a whole lot hasn't changed since I was your age. I never got any respect for my taste in women at that age, in fact, tremendous abuse for it. But, I'll say this, it's who you are, and if you are into it at nineteen, most likely you'll be at it when you get to my age.

Thankfully, there is now a thing called the web, and the ability to find others that are like minded. At nineteen, you really have to give it a chance, lots of living ahead, and I really believe you'll find some happiness and community.

Best of luck


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 21, 2005)

In my experience, yahoo groups tend to end up spammed to all buggery eventually, which is a shame as it is a good medium for this particular use.


----------



## youngnintogaining (Oct 22, 2005)

LillyBBBW said:


> Funny you should bring this up because I was just thinking about this the other day. I wondered if maybe some innovative young person would be willing to go out on a limb and create a yahoo group of some sort just for them.



Such a group already exists at: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Young_Feeders_Feedees/


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Oct 23, 2005)

"Astonishingly.... chicken shit..." 

Damn I must break the mold, I am young, and I am of the chocolate persuasion.. I love my vanilla.. and I love my chocolate women.. both growing if it were possible.. but it's just so hard to find one.. I am 23... and I conquered my war within a long time ago with this question. I have come to realize that I have been an FA all my life (my babysitter was a BBW). 

From uncovering Dimensions in my early days (14-16), I was amazed at the women, but then later I moved on to the stories... and found I loved the thought of a growing girl. (The morphs nursed that along). I have to admit, I was chicken shit in the beginning, but then I finally broke away from that mold when I met a good friend, and started talking to her, she was a feedee.. and I thought that her growth was hot. 

Today, at 23, I see a lot of BBT/FA, and feedee groups for youngins... I remember Fat Nats, and TableForTwo... those were cool.. everyone got to talk to you.. no matter if you were black or white, but coming here... it was very hard for me... because of my age.. I am proud of those that stand up and let their voices be heard.. but those who don't... give it time.. it will happen.. heck, there are some my age that are secluded about their weight... 

On another note, I have been to Fantasyfeeder.com *shudders* i go there... sparingly.. I try to that is... but I try to find those feedees who are the following: 

1) Real...- Hard to do there
2) Female-A must
3) Open minded-Very hard to there, because they don't wanna talk ... I IM, they don't wanna talk
4) Open Hearted- A lot of them there are very prejudice. With probably only one black woman there, the caucasians don't like to chat with some black men, or lie on their profile.. don't they know some men read these profiles on there? 

But.. to end my diatribe.. I have to say this... I have noticed that this community has come a long way.. we still need to get a long way... I hope that there are in the future relationships where a black king could have a feedee BBW/SSBBW queen.


----------



## bellylover (Oct 24, 2005)

Thank you for your post, Flyinover. I have been quiet on these forums as well, but your post is so recognizable. 
Unfortunately I'm not 19 anymore (more going to 30), but when I was 19, there was no internet and I was on my own in a world who praised skinnyness and made fun of fat people. Only when I connected to the on-line world about 5 years ago, I was able to make some progress in my process of self acceptance and coming out. It was very slowly and even on internet dating sites I was too shy or affraid of mentioning my preference. Although I never did a "real" coming out, I did meet a nice BBW (not via the net) that I have settled with now and who knows about my preference for larger women. 
But one aspect of my personality I have never shared with anyone in real life: my feeder side. I too have been looking for some serious groups on feederism to learn more about it, what drives feeders and feedees, to learn more about myself and to help me come to terms with this side of me.
If I were 19 and could do it again, I would be open and frank about it, at least in the on-line world. I would go on on-line dating sites and BBW sites and clearly mention that you are looking for a girl who doesn't mind getting fatter. You might find some jerks on your way, but remember: you don't know these people, so never mind them. 19 really is the age to do this and you have got nothing to loose. Otherwise 10 years from now you will be regretting that you never tried when you were young. I speak from experience.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 24, 2005)

MistahSmooth_CT said:


> "Astonishingly.... chicken shit..."
> 
> Damn I must break the mold, I am young, and I am of the chocolate persuasion.. I love my vanilla.. and I love my chocolate women.. both growing if it were possible.. but it's just so hard to find one.. I am 23... and I conquered my war within a long time ago with this question. I have come to realize that I have been an FA all my life (my babysitter was a BBW).
> 
> ...



Thank you for reminding me of this MistaSmooth_CT. This brings up a very interesting phenomenon I've noticed. For some reason it seems black men are much more in tune with and unapologetic for their FAness though no one really calls it that. In fact no one really calls it anything, it's just something that they like and there's no need for a class or label for it. 

If you're looking for a black female feedee though, you may be able to find one who's willing to put on a good show for you while stripping your wallet of $19.95 a month but that may be as close as you're going to get. In the real world you may find someone who likes to eat and they gain naturally but as soon as you give a name to it or try to manipulate it in any way you may as well have asked them to swallow a seagull's toenail. There are always exceptions to every stereotype as you know, but in general I find this to be true. 

It makes me wonder what is that "something" that makes some people less inclined to hide in the closet than others and can it be manufactured?

This is not meant to come off as being sage wisdom. Just me wondering and thinking aloud.


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Oct 25, 2005)

Black Feedees...maybe.. however, I have options, I do like my sistahs, and I do love my sistahs of another color... white, hispanic, etc... On the other hand, you are right, and yes it is sage wisdom. 

I think the one thing the younger crowd here on Dimensions, and on Fantasy feeder,and in the countless groups on Yahoo are saying even though truthfully some of them are like under 18... there is one thing that they are trying to teach the older people in a very unsubtle way, and it's something when I was their ages I tried to do: They are trying to tell us, "sure... you don't have that innocence that you did when you were their age, but you still have a mouth, and you still have your mouth, and you still have your brain, next to everything else, and next the fingerprint, the unique part of that which is you is that you can have different opinions of things that are not in the norm of this society we live in, even here on Dimensions, we may have different opinions about things. Rather than backing down from issues though, our brains let us stand steadfast to our opinions."

What I mean by that is this: we have to at times return to our own youth, and remember that we have to be proud of who we are.... it took me a long time to do so, when I was younger I used to play with a big girl in elementary school, and be picked on for it, now.... according to the "norm", I am an oddball, frankly this oddball found a place where other oddballs converse, so I don't feel like an oddball anymore. 

Now... to the subject of feederism for youth, and how I feel about it personally: If a girl is into it, cool... if not, hey you still are hot to me, and I want to be involved with you still. I love the stories, but that is strictly fantasy, and some of the things... they just aren't in my nature, like forcing someone, I just can't do it. As far as youngins are concerned....... I'm cautious, very very cautious. When I was younger, there wasn't even a room for BBTeens. Now, before Yahoo! went straight Public Rooms, and nixing the User Created Rooms, there were Chubby Chicks Rooms all over, before the end of my Teen years. I personally think that BBTeen rooms should be established on the net for the kids because I mean, there are those mature teens and teens that feel insecure about themselves coming to BBW Rooms to this day, and they are shunned on many medias of the net, and so they say "Well we'll make our own". Great! But at the same time, there are those who are very insecure about their weight or this lifestyle, and are at the point of depression, or something else, or say well... I'm tired of being picked on both online, and off, so I want to be alone. This is the problem I have seen, and well, as an FA since my youth, goodness.. it's sad when I am reading a board for BBW's and they say "Younger people shouldn't have an open forum for this", and that "They should not be on Dimensions if they are under 18." Excuse me, but two things: 1) I came to Dimensions when I was 16.., and 2) If you don't want them to have a community or forum where they can speak their minds, then you are dooming them to straight ignorance, as a price to their security. But on the other hand, the issue of feederism, is very touchy in itself, and yes, I feel that if one is mature, they can persue this lifestyle, provided they do it with one of their own age, and not lie, or manipulate their profile to suit an age group that is older than them. On the other hand, we need responsible moderators, that can say "Ok... here's the deal: the only way you can come into this group is to be under the age of 18." 

I feel also this way: as far as the size acceptance and even this site itself, there has to be a change in the way of thinking towards the youth, like myself, and younger... and that is the consensus should have at least a forum for the youth on here.... even if that means it's a chat room just for the younger crowd, and more acceptance of those that well are a little bit younger than 18 in the major rooms, after all, the roots of an open mind begin in the days of youth. But, that's just my opinion, I really could be horribly wrong.


----------



## voidhead (Oct 25, 2005)

When I was 16 I told the beautiful thick puerto rican girl I was dating (she was about 160-180) that I would be turned on if she got fatter. Needless to say she was shocked and pretty turned off by the idea, as she had always been a big girl and wished she was skinny. 

Nevertheless she did indulge me a little bit. For a few weeks she purposely ordered fattening foods and one time she let me feed her some ice cream before we had sex, but she was never really into it. In fact, during the hard points in our relationship she used my "feederism" against me, telling me she was going on a diet and she was going running or whatever to piss me off because she knew I couldn't stand the idea of her losing weight.

So it turned out to be a pretty negative experience, but for God's sake at least I had the balls to be honest. 

So many FA's and BBW/SSBBW's are so fucking timid and shy. I have no patience or sympathy for that bullshit, and it's even more pathetic at older ages. 

Just put yourself out there...if you get burned, who cares? I knew plenty of chunky girls who suddenly lost interest in me because I told them I liked the fact that they were overweight. 

It's like these girls are so busy hating themselves and disliking their own self-image that they except you to dislike it to. They seem to want to think that you're not turned on by their fatness; you're only hooking up with them because you can't get a skinny chick or something. In fact, it's the opposite! I have a much easier time picking up skinny chicks because they're not constantly second guessing themselves and doubting whether I really like them! Fat chicks are much more hesitant or sometimes seem to deny the fact that I could be hitting on them to themselves. They tell themselves I'm just being nice.

And then when they find out you LIKE their fatness, they freak out. They're so busy hating themselves and thinking they're ugly that they don't like it when you find them attractive. 

It's like so many fat girls have this notion that they will not always be fat, that it is temporary or something...that eventually they'll lose weight. I mean of course there are exceptions...girls who have the willpower to lose a lot of weight...but the majority will always be fat so why bother with this constant self-hatred and timidity?

I think this problem is at its worst during the teenage/young adult years (I am now 19), but for some sad individuals it lasts even longer. 

So many other FAs are shy little pussies, and I have no respect for them whatsoever. 

So yeah I think young feeding is definately a tough issue...it takes time for big girls to adjust to their own skin I guess.

There is one girl I've been hooking up with on and off for a few years who must be around 270 (I'm horrible at guessing) and she's now totally comfortable with her body to the point where she wears skimpy underwear and likes to lie around with her big belly draped on my bed. 

But it took her years to get to this level of confidence. The first few times we hooked up she wouldn't even take her shirt off...as if I didn't realize there was a huge belly under there! Or the best was when I asked her to go on top and she wouldn't for awhile as if she didn't think I knew she was going to be heavy! I mean it's one thing for a chubby girl, but this girl would definately qualify as obese, and she still seemed to think that I didn't realize she was fat! I mean when you're that big it must be obvious that a guy must like fat girls if he's approaching you, asking you to take your shirt off, rubbing your belly every chance he gets etc. !!!

I'll never understand it...I just try to give it time. If the girl still won't come out of her shell after a little while, forget it. She's not worth it. If she hesitates so much to accept herself than she is a waste of my time.


----------



## bellylover (Oct 25, 2005)

This sure is an animated discussion.

I agree with MistahSmooth that there should be more places for younger people to discuss being BBW or FA. In their teen years is when people are struggling most with their body and sexuality - this is when they should be able to discuss this with likeminded people, irrespective of age. I know this is quite sensitive in the US, but in Europe it would be no problem to have people <18 on a forum like this.

To Voidhead: I think you are oversimplifying quite a bit. Of course the girl knows that you knows that she is big, but that is not quite the same as revealing her naked big body that she hates so much to you. It is very frustrating, but for most people, shedding off that shyness is easier said than done. Unfortunately my GF can still not comprehend that I like her curves.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Oct 25, 2005)

> It's like these girls are so busy hating themselves and disliking their own self-image that they except you to dislike it to. They seem to want to think that you're not turned on by their fatness; you're only hooking up with them because you can't get a skinny chick or something. In fact, it's the opposite! I have a much easier time picking up skinny chicks because they're not constantly second guessing themselves and doubting whether I really like them! Fat chicks are much more hesitant or sometimes seem to deny the fact that I could be hitting on them to themselves. They tell themselves I'm just being nice.
> 
> And then when they find out you LIKE their fatness, they freak out. They're so busy hating themselves and thinking they're ugly that they don't like it when you find them attractive.
> 
> It's like so many fat girls have this notion that they will not always be fat, that it is temporary or something...that eventually they'll lose weight. I mean of course there are exceptions...girls who have the willpower to lose a lot of weight...but the majority will always be fat so why bother with this constant self-hatred and timidity?



Totally agree. I used to be with a girl who was like this, and it always irritated me about her. No matter how many times I told her she was beautiful, no matter how many times I said I liked her cuves, she never could get over the *fact* that she was fat.

And although it is true, to be sure, that many fat girls have self-confidence issues, especially when it comes to their weight, if a man is complementing them and clearly interested, I don't see *any* better way to boost her confidence. If that doesn't, then she has some serious and deep-rooted self-worth issues that might not even be related to her size.

Today, I'm with an amazing girl who's both fat, smart, funny and confident. Hell, she's around 300 pounds (and growing :smitten and wants her wedding dress to be sleeveless! She's an incredible person who realizes that she's fat, sexy, and downright beautiful - when she walks into the room, people definitel y notice.


----------



## chubbyloverinak (Oct 26, 2005)

As a young male FA I have to agree with everything you say. I'm 22, in college, and struggling with the same problems. I've found the biggest problem is the fact that females who want to gain weight and get fat are nearly impossible to find. Of course, its importent to remember that as bad as the social stigma is for being a FA, it's 1000% worse for a person who actually WANTS to get fat, defying all modern social conventions.

I've found I can be pretty out of the closet about my fondness for big girls, though, at least with my friends. I get the occasional joke made at my expense, but if I don't make a big deal about it, nobody else does. It's just another thing about me, similar to my friends obsession with asians or my other thing for red-heads.

But i totally agree that in college we should be able to experiment with our sexual fantasies. Unfortunately, no matter where you are (especially here in Alaska, it seems) there is a huge shortage of curious women who'd like to give feeding a try. So ladies, if you're out there, let us know!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 26, 2005)

You fellas have it kinda easy though. You young guys can skitter along the road of life high kicking with the best of them and no one will ever know that you lust for fat girls unless you tell them or they happen upon your porn stash. Fat girls are ridiculed and reminded every day from the first springs of life that they don't fit in and in very literal terms. Shopping for clothing, sitting in public seating arenas, trying to get fastened into rides at the amusement park, gym class! *shudders* There's no such thing as a closet fat girl. The cruel jokes and open stares go on daily, even in the sanctity of their own home from parents, siblings, aunts, grandmas, etc. Oh, and don't forget Dr. Hugh B. Well and his promises of heart disease, diabetes, cancer, sterility and stroke over your bleak and pointless life.

It goes without saying that under that constant barrage of abuse - fear loathing and shame go hand in hand with being a young fat girl. Such hard core conditioning takes years and deliberate effort to break free from and many never get there. An FA who comes along, grabs your belly and wiggles his tongue is not going to make any fat girl break out the tambourine and sing a dance of liberty after enduring 16 years of round the clock abuse. 

I'm not putting anybody down here and I have no easy solutions. I agree that it's frustrating and no one wants to be bothered playing miracle worker to someone that deeply messed up. All I'm saying is, cut us a break fellas.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 26, 2005)

Ya know, I've probably run into just as many men out there as women who have body image issues when they're fat. I dated quite a few guys, all around 350, who I found incredibly attractive. I would tell them this, they would turn inward more. Or think I was just "being nice." I get tired of that...while I found them physically attractive, the constant being down on themselves got to me. Even when I tried to build up their confidence, they'd shut me out. 

Thankfully for me I'm now dating a guy who's a BHM and confident. Though he keeps joking that he doesn't know what I see in him, or that I'm gonna dump him whenever I get the chance...it's joking. He doesn't turn inward and pull away from me. He knows I find him attractive and enjoys that I can't keep my hands off of him. He doesn't shirk away from me and he doesn't mentally pull away and close himself off either. I feel incredibly lucky. :smitten:


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Oct 26, 2005)

> It goes without saying that under that constant barrage of abuse - fear loathing and shame go hand in hand with being a young fat girl. Such hard core conditioning takes years and deliberate effort to break free from and many never get there. An FA who comes along, grabs your belly and wiggles his tongue is not going to make any fat girl break out the tambourine and sing a dance of liberty after enduring 16 years of round the clock abuse.



This is true, and something I think every FA needs to acknowledge.

As has been said, many fat girls have years of built up self-esteem and body image issues, so when a FA comes along and tells them how beautiful they are, it is natural to understand that (at first) she would be uncomfortable, unsure how to take a complement that she likely does not receive frequently.

I believe what we (the other young FAs in this thread) are trying to get at is that we just hope that fat girls can understand, eventually, that they are beautiful to us...and that experimentation with various subgenres of FA-dom (feeding, etc.) is something to be explored while we're young.


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Oct 26, 2005)

Dude, you so hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 26, 2005)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> I believe what we (the other young FAs in this thread) are trying to get at is that we just hope that fat girls can understand, eventually, that they are beautiful to us...and that experimentation with various subgenres of FA-dom (feeding, etc.) is something to be explored while we're young.



I think patience and a kick ass tiramisu can coax most anybody out of their shell, so there is hope!  But there are some people that are just born to be self loathing. Some of my closest friends who look like super models are constantly on suicide watch.


----------

